# Comparison on the Progress of Parvi Seedlings



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 24, 2019)

These are seedlings of Paphiopedilum Bryce Larkin (Fumi's Delight x micranthum).
So, it's mostly micranthum with a quarter shot of armeniacum.
These were bought as small seedlings in the summer of 2016. They were slow but grew steadily.
The larger one is a compot of 4 seedlings in 4inch pot. 
One plant in the smaller pot (3inch) is the most vigorous of the bunch with a few growths a total of four!! Two are out of the pot already) from stolons and a bud showing inside the sheath. The sheath has been there for a few months and just recently popped open revealing the bud inside. Very exciting! 
I expect the others send up a spike soon as they seem to be of blooming size by now.

I have these potted in a mix of orchiata, perlite and charcoal, the paph mix from repotme.
Also, at the very bottom of the pot is filled with hydroton balls for added aeration and for excellent drainage. Grown under T8 light set up vast majority of the time so far.


----------



## chris20 (Feb 24, 2019)

Lookin’ good!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool. Yours are ahead of mine in terms of size and development for sure. But I've suspected the ones I got from you are on the verge of developing a new growth or, I dare say, a bud. I'm looking forward to seeing how these turn out. Either way, they've got gorgeous foliage.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cool. Yours are ahead of mine in terms of size and development for sure. But I've suspected the ones I got from you are on the verge of developing a new growth or, I dare say, a bud. I'm looking forward to seeing how these turn out. Either way, they've got gorgeous foliage.



Yes, I love looking at the leaves on these. I really hope the bud will make it as I'm just dying to see it. The result is already expected (pretty much like micranthum being 75% micranthum), but I'm just looking forward to seeing all the details like how much of yellow if at all and the flower shape and size and all that.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2019)

Below are seedlings of (hangianum x micranthum).
I got the compot from a fellow member in 2015. They were about two three years out of flask then.
The second picture was taken last week. They took their time but grew nicely.
They are still in the same pot, same potting mix this whole time.

I find it interesting to see the photos side by side and see that the largest two seedlings back then are now the second largest, and the second largest one is much larger than the rest. The smallest one is still the smallest one.

I meant to repot and give them more room in 2017, but I never got to it. The smallest seedling got pushed out of the pot by the larger seedlings.
It is that tiny brown dry plant next to the compot. The little thing had nearly ten leaves, yet never got any bigger as you can see. So I was thinking it was a runt any way and never got enough motivation to help it out. haha
I expect two or three of these seedlings will bloom soon. Or so I hope!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Now, compare this. Delenatii album seedlings. These are about the same age as the ones above, and I got them at the same time. 
They grew much faster and bloomed in 2017.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

One more. These are seedlings of Woessner Woelke. (hangianum x emersonii).
These have been the slowest. They were about 3-4 inch from tip to tip. 
Now it is about 8-9 inch. I think it still has a long way to go. Phew~ I might just give it up. lol


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm so jealous. If you know of a source that has compots or flasks of Wössner Wolke, let me know!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm actually losting interest and getting less & less attached to this seedling. 
Once the weather gets warm enough for shipping, I'll sell it to you if you are still interested by then. I say around early April or early May as I'm also travelling around in the spring. 



mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm so jealous. If you know of a source that has compots or flasks of Wössner Wolke, let me know!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 28, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm actually losting interest and getting less & less attached to this seedling.
> Once the weather gets warm enough for shipping, I'll sell it to you if you are still interested by then. I say around early April or early May as I'm also travelling around in the spring.



Yeah, get in touch if you decide you don't want it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2019)

Me too, and I can save you shipping costs.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2019)

Alright. It'll be some time in the spring. 



mrhappyrotter said:


> Yeah, get in touch if you decide you don't want it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2019)

Eric, I'll keep you informed regarding parvi seedlings that I might get rid of. 
I have a lot of seedlings coming in, including my own flasks. So stay tuned! haha 



NYEric said:


> Me too, and I can save you shipping costs.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2019)

Impressive growing! (here I miss the 'clap' emoji!)


----------

